# 2 questions:



## PammyD (Jun 12, 2007)

I was just diagnosed with "Diffuse Sclerosing Variant of Pappillary Carcinoma" which is apparently really rare. I am wondering if there is anyone out there with this....I cannot seem to find anyone so far.

Also, my nodule is (was) 4cm....wondering if this is crazy big? I am worried how this will affect my iodine treatment? Higher dose? Anyone have my type of cancer or a nodule this big??


----------

